
Simple-peer: Simple WebRTC video, voice, and data channels - utopian3
https://github.com/feross/simple-peer
======
stevenicr
I'd love to use something like this that forced all to go through a turn
server, I'd like to be able to protect each participants ip address from
getting taken by the other person.

I know in a way that is backwards to the whole peer to peer thing - but maybe
there is a way to let people spin up virtual turn servers that would increase
the turn-mesh-net's bandwidth - and so all using this sub-system could benefit
and yet all be protecting from having their ip discovered ?

This webrtc stuff is great for friends / family / coworkers, but strangers on
the internet gets a little dicey once in a while.

------
ermir
What drives me insane is why are not people using WebRTC for video game
client-server communication on the web. It works similar to UDP but
controlled, so the security risks are significantly reduced. Now with simple-
peer there's an easy way to implement this in the server, and you can have the
same engine running on node and on the browser as well.

